# Car issue



## andyali (Jun 13, 2012)

We will to rent a car approximately for 6 months.

Does anyone know a good rental and reliable place?

We prefer those coupe car.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends the city. I used Yongda and Bashi (currently I use this one) in the past in shanghai. They were ok. Typically they are rented with driver. Make sure that if you want to drive yourself you get a Chinese license and an extra insurance.


----------



## andyali (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, we are now in Beijing and yes I do have the license.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

My friend lives in Beijing. Will check with him today.


----------

